# Honda EX5500 leaking gas



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi all, 
Just purchased a Honda EX5500 Generator (Used obviously). Its in great condition, except that when I leave the fuel on, without it running, it drips (rather quickly) gas from the overflow line. I replaced the float valve and spring this week, but that didn't help at all. Same issue. I even get it when I manually push the float up, prior to putting the bowl back on.

Any ideas on where to go from here? I sprayed a bunch of carb cleaner up in the hole the float valve goes in, and the rest of the carb. It was extremely clean to start with though. No corrosion inside at all.

I think there are 2 different carbs for this genset. I've got the one with the fuel solenoid at the bottom (on another note, what purpose does that solenoid serve?)

Thanks in advance! I'm stumped.


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Pulled the carb off, lots of compressed air and carb cleaner - seems to be working now!

But... can anyone tell me the function of the solenoid at the base of the bowl? That one still stumps me.


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok, spoke too soon. Turned the gas on this morning and it leaks again. Why won't this needle seal?


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Are you sure it is an overflow line? Could it be a drain line? I don't know if it is similar to my Honda but here is a diagram that might help.


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Mine is this:









There is an overflow line at the top of the bowl. (there is a drain at the bottom too). Where the needle valve seats inside the carb is plastic, so like in the throttle body there is a plastic sleeve that the needle seats in. I'm not sure if that has been slightly eaten away by ethanol over the years or what. The problem is, it doesn't seem to be a replaceable part.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Just spitballing here...

If you are convinced that the plastic part cannot be replaced, I wonder if you could take a drill bit or a tiny grinding attachment from a Dremel and, ever so gently, try to resurface the seat? Maybe just spin the bit manually. Seems like you would have nothing to lose by trying. <shrug>


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks - a friend actually suggested something similar, but using a q-tip and toothpaste in a drill. Slow, and low friction, just enough to resurface the seat.

I'll give that a shot. If that doesn't work, it might be time to bring it in :-/


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

If the seat has failed, you'll need to replace the carb body (or entire carb). 

The solenoid is a fuel cut-off valve, designed to instantly shut off fuel flow when the engine stops. It also helps prevent backfiring. 

I recall it remains open all the time, and is only energized (closes) for a few seconds when the engine is stopped. I think there's a small timer circuit that energizes it when the engine is stopped, then cuts power to it 3-4 seconds later. This keeps it open and ready for the next start.


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks Robert! I'm going to give it one more shot at getting it to seat correctly.

If I need to get another carb body or carb, any recommendations? Seems there are some really cheap knockoff carbs, but I'm guessing they are all jetted differently? I'm having a hard time even identifying a direct replacement for mine, if I had to go that route.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

liamfm said:


> Thanks Robert! I'm going to give it one more shot at getting it to seat correctly.
> 
> If I need to get another carb body or carb, any recommendations? Seems there are some really cheap knockoff carbs, but I'm guessing they are all jetted differently? I'm having a hard time even identifying a direct replacement for mine, if I had to go that route.


Shoot me the serial number off the side of the generator, and I'll get you the correct Honda carb part number. 










I would avoid non-Honda carbs. It would be difficult to know for 100% sure it is an exact, matching carb. Granted, some older Honda carbs can be spendy, but if it makes the difference between a working generator or pile of scrap....


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Robert, SN is EA1-1004620

What's odd is that it works, then doesn't. Like the float doesn't put enough pressure on the valve, or the valve spring is too much. Frustrating. I can take it apart, then look at the valve and see that it goes up, stops fuel. Float drops, valve drops, float goes back up, valve doesn't. You can see that lack of movement. But where it seems its sticking is where the valve mates with the float, not where the valve mates with the plastic valve seat.

grrrrr


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

liamfm said:


> Robert, SN is EA1-1004620
> But where it seems its sticking is where the valve mates with the float, not where the valve mates with the plastic valve seat.
> 
> grrrrr


An entire new carb for that specific S/N has been discontinued by Honda, sorry. 

Based on how you describe the problem, it may be resolved by just replacing the float and valve, maybe? Those parts are still available:

16011-ZA0-032, FLOAT SET
16013-ZA0-931, VALVE SET

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## liamfm (Aug 20, 2016)

Robert, I'll keep you posted. New valve has been installed, new float on the way (both aftermarket).

Worst case, I'll keep just shutting the fuel valve off.


----------

